# BB Cheese



## 4maggio (Jul 8, 2008)

High all...

Wanted to get some pics up for y'all.

Not sure what is going to happen, as this will be my first time with attaching pics here. I do not see them in 'Preview Post'.

There are 5 pictures... I hope.. 2 of my box, 2 of the BBCheese at day 70 and the aftermath on day 71.

2 girls were HYDRO/SCROGed under 400w hps.. GH/Lucas Formula.
2300 gr wet w branches! 16 oz dry.

Overall, I'm very happy with BBs Cheese.. (I can't get the UK Cheese!)
Everyone else is VERY happy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Jul 8, 2008)

4maggio said:
			
		

> High all...
> 
> Wanted to get some pics up for y'all.
> 
> ...


... _perfect_ !!  great job..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 8, 2008)

*Next time around make your pics bigger when you resize them.   Here is a link for ya. :hubba:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18328  For some reason everytime i here that strain name it just turns me off. Any idea why they call it Cheese? What does it smell like? How is the taste? 16 oz. is a nice yield. :aok: *


----------



## Hiero_ (Jul 8, 2008)

Very nice yield. My mouth is watering.


----------



## 4maggio (Jul 8, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Next time around make your pics bigger when you resize them.  Here is a link for ya. :hubba: **http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18328** For some reason everytime i here that strain name it just turns me off.* Any idea why they call it Cheese?* What does it smell like? How is the taste? 16 oz. is a nice yield. :aok:*


 
I have no idea why BB named it Cheese.. Probably because one of its' parents were called Cheese (I still can't get UK Cheese! LOL!!)

I'm not exactly sure why my parents named me 4maggio either though.
Neither of them were 4maggios'.. LOL!!!

The taste isn't 'cheesey' its' more spicey/fruity.. smooth though.. I vape so taste is somewhat subdued.

Thanks for the tips BG and the link...:smoke1:


----------



## Ms. Jievil (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

i bought some weed not to long ago and it smelled like cheese haha, anyway good harvest my friend


----------

